
Ask HN: Are you powerless? What would you switch to if you quit email? - toepitt
(some context: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14143669)<p>According to PG&#x27;s 2012 essay, the way for email to be replaced is through a todo list used by powerful people. As if the powerless stand no chance to put a dent in email.<p>If you&#x27;re powerless and are reading this, what would you switch to if you were to quit email?
======
smt88
Stop spamming this ridiculous question

~~~
toepitt
Why is replacing email ridiculous?

~~~
smt88
1) Replacing email isn't ridiculous. Using "Are you powerless?" at the
beginning is ridiculous. It's a weird misappropriation of what PG was talking
about.

2) No one can quit email entirely as long as it's the way banks, insurance
companies, employers, and relatives are messaging them.

3) If you mean "quit email" as in "stop using email for work," there are lots
of people who have written about completely replacing work emails with Slack
or other chat services. That was a hot topic a few years ago. I personally
never use email for work except when contacting external people.

Regardless, stop spamming when you don't get a response.

